# Interest group forums > Food Industry Forum >  Juice Manufacturing

## Hazy

Hi There,

Am looking for direction good people, looking at going to Manufacturing, Juice to be specific,  is there a course i can do or an internship, am willing to clean floors to learn.

Please give me some direction.

Thanks a lot.

----------

